# Frequency of the Lord's Table



## kceaster (Jul 22, 2008)

Can anyone guide me to some online resources regarding this subject? I have some Ordained Servant articles but I'd like a few more.

Thanks in advance.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2008)

Oceanside URC On the Weekly Celebration of Holy Communion (PDF)

Reformation OPC Why Weekly Communion?

My Own Article


----------



## James (Jul 22, 2008)

I read this one by R. Scott Clark in a book that was thought provoking for me.

The Means of Grace: The Lord’s Supper by R. Scott Clark


----------

